# Fall arrest harnesses?



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

I just heard on the radio a man from MN fell from tree stand and died. God Bless him and his family. But my question is what type of fall arrest system do you use. I have been manly for the past few years an not used one, but I need one and would like ideas.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Only takes one accident to cripple or kill a guy. Any of them that are TMA approved will work. I am going to invest in a vest this year. Saves time and will be a bit more comfortable than the strap types.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Most of the falls out of a tree stand I am assuming come while either climbing up or climbing down, some are from individuals falling asleep and tipping over. What do you guys hook up to during those two tasks?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ever try the fall guy restriant system? I have looked at them and they look like the ticket.They do not give them away though. A person would need one at each stand he hunts though. At about $70 a crack it would add up fast.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Fairway.

I have 4 full body harnesses that I got from tree stands I only use one. I am in Fargo, and if you picked it up I would be willing to give one to you. Or if you would be willing to pay some shipping I could get one to you. They are the double let chest harness. Work well.

PM me if interested.

Mike


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hunter Safety System. You can buy or make a life line so you are conected once you leave the ground.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Well Iam part of the satistic after last year...I fell climbing down...My leg got hung up and broke my femer, befor I hit the ground...I had on a 5 point safty harnes that came with the stand ( API Bowhunter )...I made one mistake, and unhooked it to climb down...I fell about 10 feet, and hit chest first...For some reason you go head over first...I got the H.S.S. vest for this fall...I got the linemans belt for now, and plan on adding some HSS life line systems...The HSS lines are only $40 each vs the fall guy $75...I pesonaly think ladder stands are the safest treestand you can buy...I dont like the ratchet straps, on any stand and replace them with chain, and chainbinders...Iam also going too 20' cilmbing stix, so I can maintain a three point stance and hook my harnes up to the HSS quick connects befor I step in to the stand...Its just a risk you take hunting from stands...Make shur you have a map of your stands and tell someone what stand you are hunting that day...Dont leave your cell phone in the truck like I did...I think god every day for giving me the will power to crawll 200 yards to the road and have someone drive by as soon as i got to the road...If It doesnt look safe or your not comfertable dont do it...You guys can tell Iv had alot of time to think about this...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Is the HSS the line that travels up to where you sit and then the knot slides until a fall then it would catch????


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm the only one of 25 guys at my deer camp that feels that harnesses are a must :eyeroll: . I use a full body harness that stays on me the whole time I'm in the woods, even when I'm walking around, just so I don't forget it. I've fallen once from a tree already, the one time I didn't use my harness and I've decided I'll never hit the woods without it unless I'm shooting from the ground. I was lucky it was only 8' and on a hill. I hit the ground and rolled a bit but it did quite a number to my back. I want to get a vest just for simplicity sake, but I'm not sure I could honestly spend that much money on something just for convenience.

I hear stories all the time of people who die or get seriously injured from falling from stands, I don't see why anyone wouldn't want to just put on a harness. There was a guy that lives about 8-10 miles from where I live that "fell" opener day last rifle season and now he can legally use a crossbow in archery season for the rest of his life. His stand broke and he fell about 2' before his strap was supposed to stop him, the clasp broke and he fell 16' onto his broken stand. I just had to throw that in there so everyone makes sure to use their harnesses *properly!*

Hunt safe, everybody!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

riverratt just a question... how do you hit chest first? dont you turn around and go down backwards... just wondering...


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I fell to my left side out of the stand...My right leg got hung up on the way down in the stand fliping me head over first...I just landed that way...I came vary close to landing head first...


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

From my rock climbing/rappelling days, I've learned a few things about harnesses and ropes.

I ONLY use a full body harness (the one that came with my summit climbing stand is great).

I made a pouch that is attached to the left side of the seat. As soon as I get out of my truck and am getting ready, I open the pouch, pull out the harness and put it on. Then depending on the temp, I put at least a camo shirt over the harness, with the tether running through the neck. (Colder temps, bibs/jacket OVER harness). The reason for this is two-fold, cuts down on noise of buckles hitting the stand and prevents the buckles from catching and loosening.

Also in the pouch lives the rope and prussic loop that goes around the tree (to attache the tether to). This is used while climbing and descending the tree in addition to hunting.

When I climb down for the day, the harness comes off and goes directly in the pouch. That way, there is NO way that I could misplace or forget to grab it when leaving my house.

*For those that hunt hang on stands or ladder stands...*
Get a section of 6mm climbing accesory cord and tie a prussic loop about 2 ft long. Also take a length of rope and tie it to the tree above your stand. Run that rope down the tree and tie it about 4 feet about the ground.

Now when you want to climb the tree, attach the prussic to the vertical rope and slide it up as you climb, it is very easy to use and if done correctly, will be extremely safe. When descending, just slide the prussic back down as you come down.

Should you fall, the prussic will tighten around the long line and stop your fall.

Be safe and good luck this season!


----------

